# Pressemeldung: TFT Trout Series 2009 A - Abschlussfischen 15.11 Millerscheid



## Anglerboard-Team (11. November 2009)

*Pressemitteilung :*
*
Forellenfreunde aufgepaßt!*
Die TFT Trout Serie A hat dieses Jahr viele Anhänger gefunden, 300 Teilnehmer haben sich bei den 7 Promotionveranstaltungen in Deutschland angemeldet,  ca. 3.000 – 4.000 Zuschauer haben sich begeistern lassen.







Jetzt ist es soweit.
Am Sonntag den 15.11.2009 findet das 
"Abschlußfischen mit Freunden" 
in Millerscheid statt.

Diese Veranstaltung ist ein " Dankeschön " an alle - TFT Trout Serie A - Teilnehmer, Freunde und Sponsoren 2009.

Tremarella - Fischen " LIVE " erleben, Italien in Deutschland......
An diesem Tag findet ab 9:00 Uhr ein 4 stündiges Demofischen statt, an dem auch der italienische Multi-Champion – Gino Soffritti – teilnehmen wird.
Die 28 erfolgreichsten Teilnehmer der TFT Trout Serie A 2009 werden dort Ihr Können unter Beweis stellen.
Bekannte „ Größen“ aus der deutschen Forellen-Szene werden unsere Gäste sein.

Firmenvertreter unserer Sponsoren, wie auch Freunde haben schon zugesagt.






Unser Rahmenprogramm läßt keine Wünsche offen:
Für Essen und Trinken ist gesorgt, eine MEGA Tombola verspricht TOP Preise, DJ CD wird den Besuchern mit guter Musik einheizen und noch vieles mehr............!
Hier erlebt man Live, wie die Tremarella Technik erfolgreich eingesetzt wird und bekommt alles zum Thema erklärt.
Alle neuen TFT Tremarella Produkte 2010 werden durch das TFT Team Germany  im Event-Shop vorgestellt.

Dies alles wird in einem Film festgehalten, der ab Mitte Februar 2010 als DVD im Handel erhältlich sein wird.

Über Euren Besuch würden wir uns sehr freuen, wann hat man mal die Chance allen Assen gleichzeitig über die Schulter zu schauen?
Wer seine Fangtechniken verbessern will und offen für neue Wege ist, der macht sich am Sonntag auf den Weg nach Millerscheid.

Der Tag endet gegen 19:00 Uhr mit dem größten Angel -Feuerwerk, was je in Deutschland stattgefunden hat.

Mehr verraten wir Euch nicht. Wer Forellenseeangler ist oder es werden möchte und offen für neue Fangtechniken ist, der macht sich am 15.11. auf zur Angelanlage Millerscheid !

Angelanlage Millerscheid  - Millerscheid 8a – 53809 Ruppichteroth

Weitere Infos finden Sie unter www.teamtft.de und www.millerscheid.de

Wir wünschen Euch eine gute Anreise und verbleiben mit
einem freundlichen Petri Heil.

Euer Team TFT Germany

TFT Trout-Fishing-Tackle & Event Marketing


----------



## Gert Tucholski (12. November 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: TFT Trout Series 2009 A - Abschlussfischen 15.11 Millerscheid*

Alles gut und schön!!!

Wäre mal nett die angeblichen Spezies bei uns am See beobachten zu können! 17 Hektar groß,Tiefe bis 25 Meter. Bei Besatz 14 Tage sperre um den Fischen die Möglichkeit zu geben sich an das Gewässer zu gewöhnen! An Tülpen kann jeder Angeln wenn nach Besatz direkt geangelt werden darf. Wenn ich die ganzen getürkten DVDS sehe
kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Verarschen ist schön. Wurf und BISS!!!!!!!!!!
Dann viel Spaß noch!


----------



## TroutFighter (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: TFT Trout Series 2009 A - Abschlussfischen 15.11 Millerscheid*

Hallo,

Bin regelmäßig bei dieser Promo-Tour dabei, kann nur sagen das diese Veranstaltung nicht rein dem Angeln und dem Fischefang dient. Allein das Wiedersehen der Leute, die man auf diesen Touren kennenlernt bringt einiges an Spaß und Freude mit sich. Leute aus Holland sind auch mittlerweile dabei. Der Spaß steht für mich in ester Stelle. Sonst lohnen sich die Wege nicht. Fische fang ich auch bei mir in der Nähe.Angeln unter Freunden halt, immer wieder an anderen Orten.
Und unser letztes Vereinsangeln war auch sehr erfolgreich, ein kleiner Fisch, ca 80gr bei 60 Leuten, sehr erfolgreich. Es ist ein guter Ausgleich zum normalen Fischen.
Und 17ha kann man mit kleine Teichen nicht messen, logisch das es sehr viel schwere ist dort Fische zu fangen.


----------

